# Wartung der Inhalte einer statischen HTML-Seite



## heino807 (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe mit Dreamweaver eine einfaches (statisches) HTML-Websitekonzept erstellt, worin verschiedene kleine private (Fußball-)Videofilme dargestellt sind. Nun soll die Seite der Anforderung gerecht werden, einfach gewartet werden zu können, also auch von anderen Personen. Leider habe ich diesbezüglich keinerlei Erfahrungen. Deshalb wollte ich hier einmal nach Anregungen fragen. Gibt es ggf. so etwas wie ein Content Management System (oder etwas ähnliches), mit welchem ich zusätzliche Flash-Videos in HTML-Seiten stellen kann?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe im Voraus


----------



## adtp (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
  ich nehme mal an das eine ganze Reihe von CMS Videos einbinden können. Sicher wissen tue ich es nur von Joomla. Mit dem AllVideos Plugin kann man sowohl Videos die auf dem eigenen Server liegen, wie auch von fast jeder bekannten Plattform einbinden. Als Beispiel mal http://www.co-designtrends.de/architektur-videos.html 

  Torsten


----------

